# plant id please.



## ibenu (Dec 3, 2009)

The bright green with round round leaves in a nice circle formation.. People on my forum are saying lobelia cardinalis But I cannot find any images of it that look like this online.. This pic I came across when searching for something else and it was unlabelled


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I was about to say cardinalis myself. Is there a picture available from the side? It's hard to figure out its internodal spacing and height from a top-down shot.

If all else fails, perhaps try to contact the site owner or photographer.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Lobelia cardinalis_ to me too. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=152&category=genus&spec=Lobelia


----------

